# Rustic Winter Crafts



## atotton (Feb 1, 2013)

I build my own winter themed crafts and some furniture for the house. They are all made from barn boards from my grandmother's old fallen down cattle barn. I also do a lot of crafts using rusty barbed wire. I go to some craft sales mostly in the summer, and do fairly well.


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 1, 2013)

I can imagine your designs are very popular at the sales. Can you show us more designs with the barbed wire? I really liked that one.


----------



## REO (Feb 1, 2013)

Those are really cool!!


----------



## atotton (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks.




I unfortunately don't have pictures of the other things I made of barbed wire, when I get more things made I will post a new thread of them all.


----------



## Charley (Feb 1, 2013)

"He who works with his hands is a laborer

He who works with his hands and his head is a craftsman

He who works with his hands and his head and his heart is an artist"

- St. Francis of Assisi


----------



## Mary Lou M (Feb 1, 2013)

Love the Barbed Wire Bug!


----------



## atotton (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is something I whipped up tonight, it is not barbed wire, it is some old electric stuff that rusted.


----------



## madmax (Feb 2, 2013)

You are so clever with your folk art, I would love to see more of your barbed wire artistry.


----------



## atotton (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks.

I love this quote!!



Charley said:


> "He who works with his hands is a laborer
> 
> He who works with his hands and his head is a craftsman
> 
> ...


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 2, 2013)

madmax said:


> You are so clever with your folk art, I would love to see more of your barbed wire artistry.


I second this!!! LOL!! When I went out to do chores this morning I kept thinking about that Dragon Fly and where he would look nice on my barn! LOL!


----------



## atotton (Feb 2, 2013)

I made my mom 2 for her birthday and she put them on a fence behind her lilies.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2013)

Working with barbed wire is incredibly difficult. Your work is amazing.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 2, 2013)

Awww I love it!!!! Tell her it's the PERFECT spot!!!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 2, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Working with barbed wire is incredibly difficult. Your work is amazing.


I completely agree--beautiful work!


----------



## Marty (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh me.... I love this style! And you sure are good at it!


----------



## atotton (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. I really do enjoy working with my hands.


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 2, 2013)

Loved what your mom did, great ideas.


----------



## Shari (Feb 3, 2013)

Those are beautifully done!! You have great talent!


----------



## atotton (Feb 4, 2013)

Here is a wire attempt at a horse head.


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, I do love that horse head. Wish we lived closer so I could "put in an order". I do hope you do craft shows in your area. They would be top sellers.


----------



## atotton (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks, yes I think I will be trying to go to a quite a few more sales this year. I only made it to a few last year.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 4, 2014)

I thought of this topic as I just bought a barbed wire spider web on Etsy. While working on an article for my button society newsletter on spiders and webs, I became intrigued. The web is made of barbed wire and goes into a corner of the window. I am not into Gothick or Halloween, but do enjoy primitives, and I thought a barbed wire web would look pretty neat in a primitive window. Anyone who works with wire artistically is amazing.


----------



## atotton (Feb 5, 2014)

Sounds neat, I love working with barbed wire especially.


----------

